
UK universities comply with China's internet restrictions - nanna
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-53341217
======
raxxorrax
I think this is a bad development. I know the argument that some content is
better than none, but I profoundly disagree. Currently we have countless other
issues were wrong opinions and content get penalized. This is a bad
development and a very pressing issue.

Want to educate Chinese citizens? Tell them that content is not available due
to their government restricting speech and content. This looks like
anticipatory obedience and I think universities want to burrow controversial
opinions themselves.

------
nanna
More details here:

[https://www.jisc.ac.uk/rd/projects/supporting-enhanced-
acces...](https://www.jisc.ac.uk/rd/projects/supporting-enhanced-access-to-
online-education-in-china)

Note that a 'Main Feature' of this setup listed on the jisc page is that it
would be 'Fully legal and compliant with Chinese government regulations and
laws'.

